# Police K9 shot by officer/handler



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Here's another article related to one Travis Ragin posted on the "re-driected bite" thread. I thought this warranted it's own thread. Here's another article that has some additional details in it about the circumstances. To me this makes it even more clear there were some bad decisions made about the handling/training of this dog. (if a medical cause is not found the overt aggression)

http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/region...ty-sheriffs-k9-killed-after-attacking-handler

Here's the article Travis posted.

http://www.freep.com/article/20120607/NEWS03/120607076/1001/rss01

Craig


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

"The deputy had to put on a bite sleeve that is used in training and get the dog out."

:/


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

I would guess a brain tumor. Or, maybe he was high defense and pushed to overload through work, training, environment, etc... I had a friend that faced a similar situation w/ his partner, lacking the shooting that is.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Jackie Lockard said:


> "The deputy had to put on a bite sleeve that is used in training and get the dog out."
> 
> :/


I am quite puzzled by that too.


----------

